# Getting ready!



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2018)

Our season starts in about a months time, so getting the new bow ready.

Hoyt Carbom Element G3 Custom









2018 will be bigger then these!!

Kudu (Not my kills)









Warthog


----------



## Nocker (Jul 20, 2017)

I feel the air Ray, it's getting cooler....


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I have to wait til June 19th, will arrive on the 20th.
Can't wait, as usual!


----------

